# Continental EHU Reverse Polarity Adaptor



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I have read that it is better to have a reverse polarity adaptor for use in Europe in case we come across such a supply. There is a setting on my PSU that states reverse polarity, will that do the job instead of an adaptor if needed. If not and we do need an adaptor Is it just a simple case of just changing over the leads that are inside the adaptor.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave

The indicator on your PSU is just that - an indicator. It does nothing other than tell you if the polarity is reversed (sic).

Rather than repeat ad infinitum the reams of opinion written on this subject, I suggest you do a search.

You will probably be none the wiser after hours of reading :roll: , but if it's any help we have been to France about 40 times . . . . and we haven't got one! 

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If your unit has such a switch I would go with that. The issue of reversing polarity has been discussed frequently and there are two approaches;

1. ignore it as it won't cause electrical equipment any problems as long as you do not intend to dismantle components which are connected to a live circuit i.e. if it is plugged in do not try to unscrew the cover and modify the bits inside.......

2. carry a polarity reversing wire - simply a short piece of suitable flex with a socket on one end and a plug on the other with the connections the wrong way round in ONE of them, you would need a plug in checker to ascertain whether you need such a connection and it MUST be clearly marked for safety.

With such a switch I MIGHT carry a checker (only a few £ from places like Maplins), but I would use the unit to tell me if it was needed and then to correct it.....

but *if it is a light only *to tell you that the polarity is reversed I *would* carry such a short length to correct the problem 8O

Those are my inexpert views only and do NOT represent expert advice.........

Dave


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

We carry two continental two pin adaptor leads, one normally wired and the other one reversed on the live and neutral connections with both leads clearly marked "normal" and "reversed". And yes we have used them on a number of times in France.

Hope this helps,

Gary


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This excellent article << may be of use.

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

You can also buy the tester plug in at least French DIYs like Le Roy Merlin giving you the correct plug some sockets may need. Otherwise you would use an English one, plus the UK to French household plug adapter, plus maybe another to get you to a blue plug. If I've got that right?!?!?

Either way, having the little test plug means you could wander round a site on foot testing not only polarity, but also that the pitch you may spend an hour positioning your view "just so" actually has power before you start up, deploy cables etc.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Gary1944 said:


> We carry two continental two pin adaptor leads, one normally wired and the other one reversed on the live and neutral connections with both leads clearly marked "normal" and "reversed". And yes we have used them on a number of times in France.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Gary


My 2-pin continental adapter will plug in 'the other way up' if the polarity shows as reversed as it has earth strips both top and bottom, I don't need to carry a reversed one and a normal one.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUT many sites now have the EC approved normal site connections like the UK sites; the number of sites with the two pin ones has reduced over the last few years, although they do still exist on the smaller sites.

So as well as the one mentioned you might also need a UK to 2 pin connector......... :roll: :wink: 

If you keep going the whole vehicle can be full of "what ifs", we have used most of them at various times.......... 8O  

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Has anyone come across a blue Euro socket which has been wired up incorrectly, or can we assume that reverse polarity is only a problem with old-style two-pin ( French ) sockets ?


----------



## adpress (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I've come across a blue International socket with reversed polarity - in France!

I always test the supply before connecting to the van.

Just got out our "just in case" lead with reversed wires (marked with red tape so it can't be misused) and that solved it.

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Has anyone come across a blue Euro socket which has been wired up incorrectly, or can we assume that reverse polarity is only a problem with old-style two-pin ( French ) sockets ?


Yep!

But as Penquin said, it's only going to be a problem if you intend to pull appliances apart and firtle in the innards . . . WITHOUT removing the plug from the socket. 8O 8O

How many reports can anyone remember of a real (_not imaginary_ :roll: ) problem caused by reversed polarity?

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes I have come across the modern style plugs wired up with the live/neutral reversed as we regard it, the last time we came across that was near Agde in the very far South, 

the reason is simply due to the totally different system of wiring and the fact that ALL circuits in France are protected by DOUBLE pole trips NOT single pole as is used in the UK.

Hence the need for what we regard as the correct alignment is reduced to zero as there is inherently much less danger provided you are not going to take things apart with everything connected and switched on....... :roll:  

The 2 pin ones are frequently connected the "wrong" way - our gite has just been rewired and according to the plu in testers we have reversed polarity...... but bothered? me bothered ? Does this face look bothered? comes to mind..........

It is only a problem if you MAKE it a problem..........

We have survived such occurences without any disaster - I just don't like seeing the little light on telling me that "the polarity is reversed" - my wife's answer is much more simple; "Shut the wardrobe door and don't look!" :roll: :lol: 

It works for me!

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Regarde mon visage! :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

merci monsieur c'etais tres agreable......

but we are not allowed to post in any other language than English according to the forum rules.....  

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I can see a problem with that if it were lengthy and possibly containing liable slander profanity etc but I'm sure common sense is applied. Besides I dont know much more :lol:

OR in more words of Catherine Tate Suis Je Boverd :wink:


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm sure this must have been said before, but with AC (Alternating Current) the live and neutral swap round 50 times a second in the UK (50 hertz) so any 240v electrical equipment really doesn't care if the tester says 'reversed polarity'
The only issue would be a short or lack of earth.

Nick.


----------

